# Not bad for a Swedish Hunters first deer



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
As most people know, deer hunting has been poor this year. With the lack of doe tags, warm weather and a full moon the deer were mostly moving at night and the rut hadn't started.

Family friends of ours stayed in Sweden for a year with a family. The two men of the family Anders and Ulf came to visit them back Finland, MN this year and stayed at their place. They don't have Whitetail Deer in Finland, but they do hunt Moose in groups.

Anders got in the stand and saw a doe which he let pass by. He then saw a 6 point buck and dropped it with one shot. He then waited 10 minutes and got down from his stand. As he stepped down on the last rung he turned and saw a massive 10 pointer staring at him. He then shot that deer and it ran past him.

Anders and my family friend looked for the big buck and could not find it for 45 minutes. My family friend thought he might have missed it because there was no blood at all. Finally they found the deer about 20 yards from the deer stand, which is where Anders is standing in the picture of the deer stand.

Not too shabby for someone's 1st and 2nd Whitetails. He is mounting the head and having it sent to Sweden.

*First buck:
*









*
Second buck:*










Deer stand and where the hunter is standing is where the 10 pointer fell:










.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Nice!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

great story!


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice!..looks like you had a great time


----------

